# Reminder: Allan McNish on Fourtitude Forums Today 11-6 EST PLUS Tomorrow 8:30AM-6PM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a reminder for Audi motorsport fans out there, Allan McNish will be in our * Audi Sport discussion forum * asking questions from 11 AM to 6PM EST (4-11PM UK) today. Even better, Allan will be popping in and out between 8:30AM and 6PM EST (8:30AM - 11 PM UK) as he has time between interviews in the morning and then more solidly later in the day. As is typical with McNish, he's going the extra mile and then some doing the second round.

Many have already posted questions ahead of Allan's arrival and we'd suggest you do the same. McNish will be at West London Audi (incidentally the world's biggest Audi dealership) this morning and will be on our forums once he's in the back of his A8 and has fired up the Audi Connect. Likely there'll be time for some back and forth but if you want to make sure your questions get answered we suggest you post them ahead of time.

As mentioned, we'll be giving away two prizes to the user with the most interesting question or comment as determined by Allan. With the second round this may be chosen by the end of his term tomorrow and we're leaving that up to him. Either way, to the runner up goes a woolen scarf in McNish Tartan just like the one on his helmet. And to the best goes an autographed DVD copy of Truth in 24 signed by Allan and his teammates Tom Kristensen and Dindo Capello.










Check it out in about 1.5 hours from now in the Audi Sport forum.

* Fourtitude Audi Sport Discussion Forum *


----------

